# Planning to move out "soon"..what to consider



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi 
I am planning to move out , weighing up when. Options are in the next 12 months...or anytime thereafter.Been on hols before , sure I will love it but what are the most important things to think about ?
Currently 48, soon to be single ( male ) ( sadly ) so bringing my plans forward. Have read the earlier threads, just seeking any other thoughts from those who have done it already. 
Happy to work ( anything basically, background is in finance but up for all options).
Any advice much appreciated


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

dennett999 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to move out , weighing up when. Options are in the next 12 months...or anytime thereafter.Been on hols before , sure I will love it but what are the most important things to think about ?
> Currently 48, soon to be single ( male ) ( sadly ) so bringing my plans forward. Have read the earlier threads, just seeking any other thoughts from those who have done it already.
> Happy to work ( anything basically, background is in finance but up for all options).
> Any advice much appreciated


The most important thing to consider, in my view, is to be fully prepared for the culture shock if you are moving over to work. Finding employment will be hard going. If you have a financial cushion, protect it by researching meticulously every aspect of setting up your base in Cyprus. Things are desperately difficult for many families at the moment so competition for jobs will be high. Living here will be a completely different experience to being here on holiday (an obvious point to make but one so often overlooked). Depending on location the way people view you (and treat you) can change dramatically if you are seen as competition rather than a friendly tourist who is going to spend some money.

Also consider any on-going financial commitments in the UK (mortgages, payments for dependents etc). If you are relatively debt free, setting up here as a single independent may be relatively easy if you only have yourself to consider, but having to finance dues abroad and have enough to live on over here is going to be very challenging. Salaries are relatively low, and cost of living is increasing.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you not feel things are starting to look up a little, I heard that tourism seems to be showing signs of increase for this year ?

Anyone else have any feedback ?

Veronica you said in another post you are busy, so there must be a little bit of pick up surely ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Do you not feel things are starting to look up a little, I heard that tourism seems to be showing signs of increase for this year ?
> 
> Anyone else have any feedback ?
> 
> Veronica you said in another post you are busy, so there must be a little bit of pick up surely ?


We have certainly been a lot busier this year than last year so far and other people we know in our industry have also been busier. 
However from what we hear from hotel owners we know bookings are still down.

Veronica


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

hello, this one is for veronica really... I have been told by locals to be very aggressive with offers for housing and knock lots off of the asking price.. In your opinion what is a credible amount knock of say a 280 euro house? 

FYI im not buying as i have a house in the UK to shift first, i just wondered if what they say is true and typically how much you can expect off...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> hello, this one is for veronica really... I have been told by locals to be very aggressive with offers for housing and knock lots off of the asking price.. In your opinion what is a credible amount knock of say a 280 euro house?
> 
> FYI im not buying as i have a house in the UK to shift first, i just wondered if what they say is true and typically how much you can expect off...


If you can find a house for 280 euros tell me where it is please and I'll go buy it

Seriously though, if a house is priced at 280.000, provided the owners are desperate to sell and have not already reduced it by a lot you should get it for 250.000 maybe even 240.000. I would go in at 240.000 and see what happens.

Veronica


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you can find a house for 280 euros tell me where it is please and I'll go buy it
> 
> Seriously though, if a house is priced at 280.000, provided the owners are desperate to sell and have not already reduced it by a lot you should get it for 250.000 maybe even 240.000. I would go in at 240.000 and see what happens.
> 
> Veronica



i ned to read properly first before replying sorry


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

philly said:


> Do you not feel things are starting to look up a little, I heard that tourism seems to be showing signs of increase for this year ?
> 
> Anyone else have any feedback ?
> 
> Veronica you said in another post you are busy, so there must be a little bit of pick up surely ?


we've got more confirmed bookings for our apartment than at this time last year. but the prices we are achieving are lower. Also, it seems that people are booking later. We have also had more people enquiring about our prices than at this time last year.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments, I have no debt no real ties so would be a matter of fending for myself. Keen to at least try,bigger regret would not be giving it a go. Do you feel it is better t wait a little due to the economy at the minute. Are things really that tough for the time being ??



kimonas said:


> The most important thing to consider, in my view, is to be fully prepared for the culture shock if you are moving over to work. Finding employment will be hard going. If you have a financial cushion, protect it by researching meticulously every aspect of setting up your base in Cyprus. Things are desperately difficult for many families at the moment so competition for jobs will be high. Living here will be a completely different experience to being here on holiday (an obvious point to make but one so often overlooked). Depending on location the way people view you (and treat you) can change dramatically if you are seen as competition rather than a friendly tourist who is going to spend some money.
> 
> Also consider any on-going financial commitments in the UK (mortgages, payments for dependents etc). If you are relatively debt free, setting up here as a single independent may be relatively easy if you only have yourself to consider, but having to finance dues abroad and have enough to live on over here is going to be very challenging. Salaries are relatively low, and cost of living is increasing.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

If you arrive knowing no one and go out job searching it will be hard going in my opinion. If you have finances to hold you over and possibly start a company or business of your own it would be a better option but then again, it is a big step since you have to first adjust to the culture, way of life, see what is needed here and figure it all out basically. 

Personally, I arrived here right when the property market died in 2006 and I got into it. It worked well for us though as we started slow, learned the business slowly and now this year has really started with a bang and we are ready and we know exactly what we are doing. January was the busiest month we have had since we started. So, it all depends on your long term plans and what business or opportunity you find. 

Good luck!


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> If you arrive knowing no one and go out job searching it will be hard going in my opinion. If you have finances to hold you over and possibly start a company or business of your own it would be a better option but then again, it is a big step since you have to first adjust to the culture, way of life, see what is needed here and figure it all out basically.
> 
> Personally, I arrived here right when the property market died in 2006 and I got into it. It worked well for us though as we started slow, learned the business slowly and now this year has really started with a bang and we are ready and we know exactly what we are doing. January was the busiest month we have had since we started. So, it all depends on your long term plans and what business or opportunity you find.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks for the pointers ; general view seems to be that things are tough just now ; maybe gotta accept a wait might be best but need to give more thought to it all. nice to hear if anyone has just gone for it and all worked out fine ; maybe I am being over optomistic ?


----------



## Simon_J (Mar 2, 2010)

We are also planning to move over, and hopefully, will have enough funds to keep us going for a considerable amount of time. We have a property in a small village so I will be starting up my own business. 

Yeah Cyprus job situation is shocking BUT there are plenty of opportunities out there if you think about it. 

I have some very good ideas of what I could do and how it would work (but I'm not sharing them!!!!)


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

good luck, may ask you for a job in the future ! we will get there sooner or later..can't wait


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> If you arrive knowing no one and go out job searching it will be hard going in my opinion. If you have finances to hold you over and possibly start a company or business of your own it would be a better option but then again, it is a big step since you have to first adjust to the culture, way of life, see what is needed here and figure it all out basically.
> 
> Personally, I arrived here right when the property market died in 2006 and I got into it. It worked well for us though as we started slow, learned the business slowly and now this year has really started with a bang and we are ready and we know exactly what we are doing. January was the busiest month we have had since we started. So, it all depends on your long term plans and what business or opportunity you find.
> 
> Good luck!


What a lovely reply and so upbeat :boxing: good for you :clap2:


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

quick follow up query. How long would £50 000 last me , including rent and all outgoings ? I would be aiming to find work ( and friends of course ) but would be starting from scratch.
Or is that nowhere near enough ?
Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

dennett999 said:


> quick follow up query. How long would £50 000 last me , including rent and all outgoings ? I would be aiming to find work ( and friends of course ) but would be starting from scratch.
> Or is that nowhere near enough ?
> Thanks


It depends; If you brought some household stuff over with you, rented somewhere sensible and fully furnished, shopped wisely, didn't drink in bars every day then it would last several years. 

If you started completely from scratch, brought everything new, brought a car, chose expensive flashy accomodation, ate out all the time and got drunk every night then it probably would last you a year.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

BabsM said:


> It depends; If you brought some household stuff over with you, rented somewhere sensible and fully furnished, shopped wisely, didn't drink in bars every day then it would last several years.
> 
> If you started completely from scratch, brought everything new, brought a car, chose expensive flashy accomodation, ate out all the time and got drunk every night then it probably would last you a year.


Wow ! Think you just made my day Babs. No intentions of drinking every night ; not my style and a bit too savvy for that I hope. I have simple tastes, like a treat now and again of course but precisely as a treat. Just always seems so relaxed over there.
I have a car, fit & healthy so willing to work at almost anything to supplement my income. Sounds like I would be able to support myself whilst looking around and making friends etc.
Starting to get excited again now :clap2:
What sort of rent would I be looking at for "sensible & furnished " ? Presumably better to be based outside the tourist centres ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dennett999 said:


> Wow ! Think you just made my day Babs. No intentions of drinking every night ; not my style and a bit too savvy for that I hope. I have simple tastes, like a treat now and again of course but precisely as a treat. Just always seems so relaxed over there.
> I have a car, fit & healthy so willing to work at almost anything to supplement my income. Sounds like I would be able to support myself whilst looking around and making friends etc.
> Starting to get excited again now :clap2:
> What sort of rent would I be looking at for "sensible & furnished " ? Presumably better to be based outside the tourist centres ?


You can get a 2 bedroom apartment fully furnished on a nice complex for 400-600euros per months or a nice villa with private pool for 700 upwards.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

many thanks for that Veronica ; got some serious thinking to do now.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

hi again just an update really
can now raise £70k wondering how long would that last me , renting c £500 p.mth until find work get settled etc
have things changed recently , economy etc ??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dennett999 said:


> hi again just an update really
> can now raise £70k wondering how long would that last me , renting c £500 p.mth until find work get settled etc
> have things changed recently , economy etc ??


Hiya,
a single person should be able to manage on around 15K per year including rent.
70k should last you a few years and of course if you find some work to supplement it you will have no problems.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the speedy response Veronica
getting all the more excited at the prospect , have a nice day





Veronica said:


> Hiya,
> a single person should be able to manage on around 15K per year including rent.
> 70k should last you a few years and of course if you find some work to supplement it you will have no problems.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Simon_J said:


> We are also planning to move over, and hopefully, will have enough funds to keep us going for a considerable amount of time. We have a property in a small village so I will be starting up my own business.
> 
> Yeah Cyprus job situation is shocking BUT there are plenty of opportunities out there if you think about it.
> 
> I have some very good ideas of what I could do and how it would work (but I'm not sharing them!!!!)


Open a designer baby clothes shop and Ill come and work for you when the kids are at school and then I can spend all my wages in the shop!!! ha ha


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Open a designer baby clothes shop and Ill come and work for you when the kids are at school and then I can spend all my wages in the shop!!! ha ha


Thats sorted then lol


----------

